# Help!!she poop n her bed!!!!



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

My 14 week puppy is pooping in her small plastic crate at nigh I take her outside during the day every 45 minutes.I have a timer I set and she does wonderful so far 2 weeks no accidents in the house(she did once try to pee but I was able to catch her before she started and ran her outside to go)This meaning she is still a lil confused but since I take her out every 45 minutes she should continue to make a habit of relieving her self outside!This is not my first rodeo I have potty trained many puppies but this one thinks its ok to poo n pee n her crate at night??She is a pretty big girl!She is about 3 pounds and only 14 weeks I get alot of o what kinda dog is she and is she a chiweeenie :foxes15:But she is ckc Continental registers so who knows.Her mother and father do look chi being 5-6 pounds.Anyway so im thinking I need to find a way to make her cage smaller??Has anyone had any luck with making a small plastic carrier smaller n hopes she wont have enough room to pee n poo on one side and sleep on the other!I find her most mornings with poo and pee on her anyways so I don't even know if that work?!!!!I have to bath her every other day or so!!I feed her at 8 am for breakfast, lunch (she nibbles a lil)Dinner at 5-6 never any-latter She poos normally when I take her out for her last walk at 12 to 11 pm,But then she poops in her cage at night and pee's still!!So the only thing i can think is her cage is too big or either she has it in her head she can poo n pee n her cage?? I TELL HER every-morning that is a bad girl and point to the mess of a cage, clean it up leave some paper towels from it outside showing her this is where it goes but still she continues!
any ideas ?? 
ottytrain4:


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

14 weeks is very young to hold herself all night. Instead of making her crate smaller can you give her more room so that she can have a toilet area of paper or pee pad that she can use through the night so that her bed area is kept clean and toilet free x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I would get a pen for her, so she wouldn't HAVE to pee and poop where she is sleeping. Obviously, she can't hold it. If you look at it from her point, she has to go, and you're not there, so what can she do? Sue


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with the others. She's a baby. She obviously can't hold it. She has NO choice other than to go in her bed and then lie in it. Poor thing.  Please don't tell her she's a bad girl in the morning when she has gone in her crate. She can't help it. Would you scold a human baby for going in its diaper? Of course not. 

Get a BIGGER crate for her, not smaller! Like an ex-pen, or a very large doberman sized crate. Put her bed and toys on one end. Put newspapers or potty pads on the other end. Then she will have a place to go until she learns to hold it.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never EVER screamed or anything at my dog just told her poo n pee n her crate is bad dog.I have a large plastic dog crate which I have tried her out in for a week or so and she was having the same problem pee'n and poo n and then getting it all over her self?and she shreds and eats the pee pads ?when I had her in the huge crate (This is all after her constant accidents in the crate at night) I had put a pee n poo box with puppy dog litter in it with the enticing pee spray and she would eat the litter or poo in the litter box and then sleep in the dirty litter box with the poo so I obviously took the litter box out because I figured she might be to young to get the litter box down or it could confuse her further and she still was getting poo n pee on her! so now Im just worrying about one form of house training first ?It like she is obsessed with getting poo on her? I've had chi puppies and house trained them fine none of them would ever lie in their own poo and pee??NONE of my dogs besides my puppy of course even go in a crate EVER they are completely house trained and never left alone longer than 6 hours.Which them being left alone is not often and they also go out with me and the puppy every 45 minutes now and love it.They have free range of the house. ALso she always has a blanket to lay on at night so how and why she keeps getting poo n pee on her is beyond me its almost like she is running or laying in it at night?This is what confuses me so much why she keeps getting so dirty! Obviously I know she can only hold her pee or poo longest at maybe 3-4 hours if she absolutely had too or even knew how too!!? OBVIOUSLY I know she will have accidents at night still,but how and why she is laying in her pee n poo and getting so Dirty is what I don't understand? I've never knew of a dog or had a dog that would lay n pee in the same area? Especially since SHE DOES NOT HAVE TOO and has plenty of space to lay in both crates actually with out getting dirty?Its very confusing and heart breaking to see her and smell her in the morning like that!!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I agree with the others. She's a baby. She obviously can't hold it. She has NO choice other than to go in her bed and then lie in it. Poor thing.  Please don't tell her she's a bad girl in the morning when she has gone in her crate. She can't help it. Would you scold a human baby for going in its diaper? Of course not.
> 
> Get a BIGGER crate for her, not smaller! Like an ex-pen, or a very large doberman sized crate. Put her bed and toys on one end. Put newspapers or potty pads on the other end. Then she will have a place to go until she learns to hold it.


I agree w/ this, and I wanted to add that I have an adult that can't hold it through the night (or choose not to...whatever lol), so she sleeps in a small pen with a bed and potty pad.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

*Brodysmom*

I have a Large crate I had her in with pee pads at first she ate them and shredded them and still was dirty in the morning?
So then I tried the litter box on the far end of the crate against the back wall still with her fleece blankets Even small towels I have used to line the crate bottom she still is a mess in the morning?
Also she does not cry in her box or howl and is fine with her box at night as it is the only time she is in it?
so I went out and got a smaller crate to see if it would help and it hasn't?I thought maybe she had too much space to run around in the big crate and play and maybe fall in the poop on accident or something?and that was why she was so dirty but no luck? 




Brodysmom said:


> I agree with the others. She's a baby. She obviously can't hold it. She has NO choice other than to go in her bed and then lie in it. Poor thing.  Please don't tell her she's a bad girl in the morning when she has gone in her crate. She can't help it. Would you scold a human baby for going in its diaper? Of course not.
> 
> Get a BIGGER crate for her, not smaller! Like an ex-pen, or a very large doberman sized crate. Put her bed and toys on one end. Put newspapers or potty pads on the other end. Then she will have a place to go until she learns to hold it.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I also have an old Chi that sleeps with a pee pad in her crate. She has to go frequently.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you taken her to the vet to be checked to know if she is medically sound? If you have and she is, what food are you feeding her?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If she truly has no desire to stay clean, then I would look at how she was raised. If she was brought up in a cage, for example, (as pet store puppies are), then there is a much harder time with housebreaking as they have learned to lay in their own waste. They can't get away from it so they are de-sensitized to it.

Did you buy from a breeder? Or a pet store? Did you see the conditions she was raised in? Even tiny baby puppies will crawl away from their bed to go to the bathroom. Unless there is no alternative.

I'm sorry you are having this problem. I understand how frustrating it is. I would say to just be patient and hopefully she will learn to keep herself clean at night.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

*Brodysmom*

Her/my vet has said this also about how she could have just been raised this way to not be clean?but this still doesn't help me on how to show her to be clean and doesn't have to live like this?I cant buy it though really all dogs like to be clean ( I thought)no matter how they were raised and had to live they would at least try to stay clean right?No matter what age they are?And i clean the heck out of the cage with the no go pet aid from pet co and soap and water first
so far she has 2 crates a large and small,enticing spray,litter box,Litter for dogs,no go spray,wee pads she eats and a diaper (which she will just pee on and her self at night)shes only wore it once as it didn't work and was even worse of a mess! I think I have seriously tried everything and i wont let her live in a crate at night this was just till she could hold it.Ive even set my timer to wake me up 6 hours into my sleep when ever i go to sleep so i can let her out and she still used the crate and was a mess so i just figured i might as well get good sleep to clean the mess in the morning..I also only use baby shampoo to clean her as washing her every day or so when she does this could be harmful to her coat!



Brodysmom said:


> If she truly has no desire to stay clean, then I would look at how she was raised. If she was brought up in a cage, for example, (as pet store puppies are), then there is a much harder time with housebreaking as they have learned to lay in their own waste. They can't get away from it so they are de-sensitized to it.
> 
> Did you buy from a breeder? Or a pet store? Did you see the conditions she was raised in? Even tiny baby puppies will crawl away from their bed to go to the bathroom. Unless there is no alternative.
> 
> I'm sorry you are having this problem. I understand how frustrating it is. I would say to just be patient and hopefully she will learn to keep herself clean at night.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> Her/my vet has said this also about how she could have just been raised this way to not be clean?but this still doesn't help me on how to show her to be clean and doesn't have to live like this?I cant buy it though really all dogs like to be clean ( I thought)no matter how they were raised and had to live they would at least try to stay clean right?No matter what age they are?And i clean the heck out of the cage with the no go pet aid from pet co and soap and water first
> so far she has 2 crates a large and small,enticing spray,litter box,Litter for dogs,no go spray,wee pads she eats and a diaper (which she will just pee on and her self at night)shes only wore it once as it didn't work and was even worse of a mess! I think I have seriously tried everything and i wont let her live in a crate at night this was just till she could hold it.Ive even set my timer to wake me up 6 hours into my sleep when ever i go to sleep so i can let her out and she still used the crate and was a mess so i just figured i might as well get good sleep to clean the mess in the morning..I also only use baby shampoo to clean her as washing her every day or so when she does this could be harmful to her coat!


Also too add I never saw where she lived only got two pictures of her parents and bought her off craigslist.The women meet me at wall-mart to give her/for me to buy her.Her mom http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/1907/20120206123102185.jpg her dad http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9904/20120211133726556.jpg Theses are the two pictures I got after asking to have them.She looks allot like her mom and dad so obviously they have to be her parents right?she has the dark hair down her back like her moms but the chocolate like her father and it looks as if her hair is getting lighter around her mouth and around her eyes like her fathers does.SO these two are her parents i feel and one is in a cage her mother and another dog behind her and even looks like a cage next to the cage her mother is in? Juliet my baby girl that is messy in the morning http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/7144/002unc.jpg another pic of her http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/1281/025kr.jpg


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> If she truly has no desire to stay clean, then I would look at how she was raised. If she was brought up in a cage, for example, (as pet store puppies are), then there is a much harder time with housebreaking as they have learned to lay in their own waste. They can't get away from it so they are de-sensitized to it.
> 
> Did you buy from a breeder? Or a pet store? Did you see the conditions she was raised in? Even tiny baby puppies will crawl away from their bed to go to the bathroom. Unless there is no alternative.
> 
> I'm sorry you are having this problem. I understand how frustrating it is. I would say to just be patient and hopefully she will learn to keep herself clean at night.



That is a good point. After 8 months, my caged breeder foster is still dragging her blankie into her pee pad area--I wondered why in the world she was doing that. Poor thing--2 years in a cage and she must be desensitized.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Finn said:


> That is a good point. After 8 months, my caged breeder foster is still dragging her blankie into her pee pad area--I wondered why in the world she was doing that. Poor thing--2 years in a cage and she must be desensitized.


Is their a way to resensitized your puppy or dog?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the pics, but it's possible she was raised in a cage and didn't learn to be clean as a baby. But you can overcome that with lots of praise and patience. 

How long have you had her? 

Do you have her on a eating schedule? What does she weigh? She should be eating 3-4 times a day. I wouldn't leave food out all the time. It's much harder to potty train when they are nibbling all day long. 

Do you go outside with her when she potties? Make a big deal out of every time she goes. Lots of rewards and praise when she does it right. 

I'd give her lots of exercise and playtime in the evening and no food or water after 6pm unless she weighs less than 3 pounds. Make sure she goes before you put her in the crate for the night. Does she cry in the crate?

I think this is something she will likely just have to outgrow. Just be consistent and positive. Reward good behavior and ignore the bad behavior.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics, but it's possible she was raised in a cage and didn't learn to be clean as a baby. But you can overcome that with lots of praise and patience.
> 
> How long have you had her?
> 
> ...


We have had her for a month.

She weighs right at 3 pounds eats at 8am nibbles around 11 for lunch and eats again at 5pm or 6pm then food goes up.

I take her out every 45 minutes making sure to be consistent with a timer until about 11 to 12 am.She has only had 3 accidents inside total and has not had one for a while inside except for her crate at night.She doesn't cry in the crate or become upset.I have a acre so I walk her around a quarter of the perimeter on leash with flash light before bed time which she poo n pees or we don't go inside(keep walking till she goes).she is really a good lil girl except this confusing laying in her pee n poo at night?I got the diaper in hopes she could be out of the crate at night and learn to hold it at night since i thought maybe she was thinking her crate was her toilet area but she just ended up pee'n out the diaper lol and all over her and everywhere.Poor lil baby is so confused :/


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> Is their a way to resensitized your puppy or dog?


Take a Crate Break: Help for the Dirty Dog | mysmartpuppy.com

Here is a link with a short article for just this situation. You will want to read the whole thing but essentially it recommends using a crate inside an exercise pen. The techniques used make sense to me and are humane. It is from a website called "My Smart Puppy" and there is a book with the same name. I have it and it is full of great advice for problem situations. Good luck with your baby! I know it makes you feel bad to find her dirty every morning! Poor little pup!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> Take a Crate Break: Help for the Dirty Dog | mysmartpuppy.com
> 
> Here is a link with a short article for just this situation. You will want to read the whole thing but essentially it recommends using a crate inside an exercise pen. The techniques used make sense to me and are humane. It is from a website called "My Smart Puppy" and there is a book with the same name. I have it and it is full of great advice for problem situations. Good luck with your baby! I know it makes you feel bad to find her dirty every morning! Poor little pup!


Thanks allot <3 Im reading it now!
I really like this idea! You can also spray replacement papers lightly with an anti-chew spray, allow it to dry and then put them down. This does not deter the pup from using them as a bathroom but does help to minimize chewing.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> Thanks allot <3 Im reading it now!
> I really like this idea! You can also spray replacement papers lightly with an anti-chew spray, allow it to dry and then put them down. This does not deter the pup from using them as a bathroom but does help to minimize chewing.


What a God Sent Thank you so much this whole web site is so enlightening.I think everyone should read all the articles on this site <3


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> What a God Sent Thank you so much this whole web site is so enlightening.I think everyone should read all the articles on this site <3



I am glad you like the website! Kep us posted on how it goes. And I sure wish I had thought of spraying the papers to prevent chewing. My Charlie chewed his papers a lot when he was younger.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just looked at her pic shes so pretty what do you call her color very strikeing as far as potty training i clapped for my buster when he finnally got it it takes a while good luck


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great link from Terri (minigrace)! I hope it helps. How is she doing?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd either get up once during the night to let her out (2am?) or put her crate in a pen & leave the crate door open with a potty pad. Mari was VERY difficult to crate train--she would poop every night just because she hated her crate & she would walk & sleep in it...even ate it!! (never has since then) It was just anxiety making her go & do these things--she hated being crated. The moment I did the open crate/pen thing...she held it all night.  After a while of that...I was able to finally shut her in the crate w/o issue. She had to forget she didn't like her crate first I guess. LOL 

Good luck! And remember you still have a baby & these things happen. But I'd try one of those two things & see if it helps.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

*She is so smart now!*

Lil Juliet now successively will use her paper while I'm not home or if she cant make it through the night!She is the most beautiful and Greatest baby in the world <3 no more crate for her ever! 
<script src='http://img171.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=014qtm.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

YAY!!! So good to hear! I know you are thrilled.


----------

